# Turning pens on an electric drill jig...! poor man's choice.



## robutacion (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

A couple of years ago someone asked me if I would help him to turn square pen blanks into round, he had no turning lathe or tools apart from an electric drill and a few odds and ends.

This what I put together as a prototype only, so that I could take some pics to send him, I just knew that explaining only, wouldn't do the job so, this is what I made up as an example of what to do for a lathe...!


        

And for the cutting gouges/chisels...???, he asked...!!!

Everyone has broken/damaged screw bits and old small sockets, that will do, I said...!

Here is a set that I made long ago, to demonstrated what to do to use these "bits" instead of throwing them in the bin...!

       


Now, who said that could not be done...???:wink::biggrin:

Seriously, not something that I would like to use every day but, works...!

Cheers
George


----------



## hard hat (Nov 17, 2013)

Very much 'necessity is the mother of invention', did he ever build and use his own?


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 17, 2013)

Saw that on Youtube years ago. If that's what you've got...getter dun.


----------



## OZturner (Nov 17, 2013)

George, you are a "Master of Improvisation".
Almost the classic Australian Way, of make anything with a piece of wood and a length of fencing wire. 
A lot of merit in keeping your Workshop clear by using your portable rounding "lathe", down the back yard away from the "Shed", for grinding synthetic blanks round, and so keep the dust and muck away from your Workshop.
Congratulations, keep them "wheels" turning.
Brian.


----------



## Alchymist (Nov 17, 2013)

robutacion said:


> And for the cutting gouges/chisels...???, he asked...!!!
> 
> Everyone has broken/damaged screw bits and old small sockets, that will do, I said...!
> 
> ...


Yep, not a real big deal, here's a pic of all the tools (except the calipers and the 7/16" wrench) that I made for my homemade lathe. Stock was either drill rod or shafts from defunct printers. Handles turned on the same lathe.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 17, 2013)

hard hat said:


> Very much 'necessity is the mother of invention', did he ever build and use his own?



Quite honestly, I don't think he did, if I recall correctly, he mentioned to me that he found someone with a very old small wood lathe that he could have, for close to nothing, I think it came with a couple of well used gouges so, I think he took that root...!

I lost most contact with this person, that I have the name under my tang but it doesn't want to come out, he was a quite active vendor here, before the classifieds rules have changed (paying adds) he was selling great Desert Iron-wood he collected and processed himself, the wife got really sick and he moved away from IAP so, most contact was lost...!

I believe, he wanted to learn how to make the samples as I do (round and CA finished), and I was most happy to help him achieve that, I just don't know what happened since, sorry...!

God damn, what is his name...???

Cheers
George


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 18, 2013)

robutacion said:


> hard hat said:
> 
> 
> > what is his name...???
> ...


----------



## robutacion (Nov 19, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > hard hat said:
> ...


----------

